# Jon1



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

Jon,

We have been in Subic Bay 9 days. We have been trying to get our documentation since arriving. Some rules have been changed, so we have been contending with those.

LarryM


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

What rules are you talking about? Visas? or Housing?

The Olongapo BI (on Gordon ave just outside the 13th St gate) is usually quite efficient and easy to work with.


----------

